# Stilt straps



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

What straps are you guys using,the crappy buckles that came with them,or have you upgraded & saved your back.
I highly recommend these velcro straps,I can walk on 10ft. all day long with these.No more loose buckles,I have em for every pair of stilts.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Where do i find them? 
Or is this a homemade deal?
Anything to save the back is worth trying .:yes:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/my-s2-sur-mags-w-snowboard-bindings-1686/?highlight=snowboard


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

moore said:


> Where do i find them?
> Or is this a homemade deal?
> Anything to save the back is worth trying .:yes:


All-wall has them.What a dream to wear with shorts on.


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

garrilla straps are the best straps I have use kind of similar to bindings.


----------

